# al pari di



## IlPetaloCremisi

Querrìa decir que " è un grande poeta al pari di Neruda "...còmo serìa en espanol? 

Gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Mi intento:
Es un gran poeta a la altura Neruda.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

A la altura sin de?


----------



## irene.acler

Ay, Dios mío, perdona! A la altura *DE*....


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Vale! No pasa nada, es solo que no me sonaba muy bien sin de. Muchas gracias irene!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, efectivamente!!
Empiezo a equivocarme a estas horas...(por cierto, somos italianas las dos, pero estamos hablando en español...esto me gusta mucho!!).


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

A mì tambièn me encanta! =)


----------



## femmejolie

Permesso?
Irene, spero non ti dispiacia.

Al pari di = loc.prep.  *come *,allo stesso modo di: _sei intelligente al p. di lui_
Al pari di = *como*, al igual que (quest'ultima non si impiega molto) 


*"Es un gran poeta como Neruda".*
("es un gran poeta al igual que Neruda" quasi nessuno lo direbbe)
Letteralmente sarebbe "Es un gran poeta al igual que Neruda", ma in spagnolo si usa di meno (in italiano si usa anche molto di più "come" rispetto a "al pari di", vero?)

A la altura de = all'altezza di.


----------



## irene.acler

femmejolie said:


> Permesso?
> Irene, spero non ti dispiaccia. Por supuesto que no!
> 
> Al pari di = come
> Al pari di = como, igual que (quest'ultima non si impiega molto)
> 
> 
> *"Es un gran poeta como Neruda".*
> ("es un gran poeta igual que Neruda" quasi nessuno lo direbbe)
> Letteralmente sarebbe "Es un gran poeta al igual que Neruda", ma in spagnolo si usa di meno (in italiano si usa anche molto di più "come" rispetto a "al pari di", vero?)
> 
> A la altura de = all'altezza di.



Vale, me he confundido un poco 
Al comienzo quería decir "como", pero, no sé por qué, he optado por "a la altura de" (me gustaba más )!

En italiano se usa mucho más "come" que "al pari di". Por lo general, creo que "al pari di" se utiliza más en ámbitos formales, y en textos escritos.


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

De hecho yo buscaba una forma màs formal que "como"... y en el contexto de la frase " a la altura de" està bien. Femme, al igual de no se usa o simplemente se usa un poco menos?


----------



## femmejolie

"A la altura de" si usa in contesti scritti (piuttosto formali, lo troverai poco in un giornale) e quindi non si usa nel parlato.
(soprattutto con il verbo *"ser"*)

"E' un grande poeta all'altezza di Neruda" =" Es un gran poeta a la altura de Neruda".
Se cerchiamo il pelo nell'uovo, "all'altezza di" è infatti un sinonimo di "come" e "allo stesso modo di", ma non sempre sono intercambiabili.

"Es un gran poeta como/a la altura de /al igual que Neruda".
In ordine di frequenza in spagnolo sarebbe:
1) Como
2) A la altura de
3)Al igual que


Io non la penso come te, e neanche il DeMauro, che riporta:
*al pari di* loc.prep. allo stesso modo di, come: _sei intelligente al p. di lui_

Non credo che si traduca come :"Eres inteligente a la altura de él".
Almeno in spagnolo non ha senso.

*"A la altura de"* si usa soprattutto con il verbo *"estar"* (altri verbi: quedarse, sentirse, quedar, dejar, ponerse, llegar)


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, Femme, pero en italiano se escucha bastante a menudo decir "X è un poeta/scrittore/pianista..all'altezza di Y".

Petalo, estas de acuerdo conmigo, o es solo una impresión mía?


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Vale, Femme, pero en italiano se escucha bastante a menudo decir "X è un poeta/scrittore/pianista..all'altezza di Y".
> 
> Petalo, ¿est*á*s de acuerdo conmigo, o es solo una impresión mía?


...


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Dudu! Lo de _est*á*s _es un "refuso"!
En cuanto a "escuchar"...grrr...no me lo puedo creer que he caído en la trampa de las burradas yo también!


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> Gracias, Dudu! Lo de _est*á*s _es un "refuso"!
> En cuanto a "escuchar"...grrr...no me lo puedo creer que he caído en la trampa de las burradas yo también!


Lo sé, pero ha sido la excusa perfecta para poder hacerte el comentario. Date cuenta de que no te lo he corregido, sólo te lo he subrayado


----------



## femmejolie

Sì, anche in spagnolo si dice: "Lorca *está* a la altura de Oscar Wilde".
Il problema è che in italiano "*Essere" = ser/ estar.*
Ma in spagnolo *"a la altura de"* come ho detto prima si usa soprattutto con il verbo *"estar".*
E' sbagliato dire: "Lorca es a la altura de Oscar Wilde" 
" Eres rubia a la altura del oro" non ha senso.

"Lorca *è (=está) *all'altezza di Oscar Wilde". 

"Lorca es un poeta a la altura de O.W." (si sottintende "Lorca es un poeta *(que está)* a la altura de O.W.")
E sì, si dice, soprattutto perché stiamo parlando in un contesto accademico, nella parlata odierna non viene in discussione.


----------



## irene.acler

Aaaaaaaaaaaah, ahora entiendo...mm, tengo mis tiempos! Eheh!


----------



## femmejolie

"A la altura de" si può trovare nei quotidiani (non è infrequente) ma, come ha detto Irene a proposito di "al pari di", è meno usato di "come" senza alcun dubbio.
Ad esempio, se leggi le pagine di economia del giornale di sicuro troverai "El euro está a la altura del dólar/ está al mismo nivel del dólar/ cotiza igual que el dólar", non leggerai "El euro está como el dólar".

Nel parlato odierno nessuno dirà  "El Real Madrid no está a la altura del Barcelona", altrimenti lo prenderebbero in giro a vita, dirà "El Real Madrid no está como el Barcelona" (sempre parlando in generale)

Se proprio vogliamo essere precisi:
- Il Petrarca era come Dante = era como
-Il Petrarca era all'altezza di Dante= estaba a la altura
(io credo di certo che è più adeguato dire "all'altezza" perché se diciamo "era come" si può dedurre che Il Petrarca come persona fosse come Dante)
-Il Petrarca era al pari di Dante= era como ("a la altura de" va bene, ma si allontana dall'originale)
-Il Petrarca e Dante erano allo stesso livello (al mismo nivel)

Si potrebbe tradurre "al pari di" con "a la altura de"? Non è importante.
A me hanno insegnato che "al pari di " vuol dire "como", ma la mia insegnante di italiano è madrelingua (Toscana) e non parla perfettamente lo spagnolo, ma se la cava abbastanza bene.


----------



## Neuromante

En cambio yo sí he oído y leído "Estar a la altura de" incluso en ámbito futbolístico. Si dijeran "El Real Madrid no está como el Barcelona" tardarían varios minutos en procesar la frase. Que además significaría que juega de forma distinta o que los problemas en el vestuario son distintos, o la situación económica es distinta... siempre en referencia a un tema de conversación previo

Y en el ejemplo de la duda usaría A la altura de. "Como" al italiano se traduce por "come" y tendría un significado completamente distinto.


----------



## femmejolie

Io non sono una tifosa di calcio. L'ho chiesto e un ragazzo mi ha detto che si usa sia "el Real Madrid no está a la altura del Barcelona" che "el Real Madrid no está como el Barcelona".
Se un tifoso dice che "el RM. no está como el B." si sottintende che parla del gioco anziché delle strutture organizzative delle squadre. 
Di certo un muratore o i ragazzi di vita non diranno "el RM. no está a la altura del B.", ma può venire detto da chicchessia di mezza cultura.

Ora che ci penso, suona meglio alle mie orecchie dire "X está a la altura de Y" anziché "X es como Y".


Forse mi sono spiegata male. *"A la altura de"* non è formale, ma molto meno impiegato di *"como"* . (si dice "no estar a la altura de las circunstancias" ,ad esempio, ma è una frase fatta)
(*"al igual que"* non è quasi mai usato nel parlato, a me sembra un pochino formale)

Come ho detto prima in questo specifico esempio si può tradurre come "a la altura de" (va benissimo), *avevi ragione Irene*, ovvero 
" X è un gran poeta al pari di Neruda" è uguale uguale a
" X è un gran poeta all'altezza di Neruda". 
Ma ancora non ne sono affatto convinta, bisogna altre opinioni.

Il Laura Tam riporta soltanto "estar a la altura de" = "Essere all'altezza di", ma non è autorevole.
Se paragoniamo "al pari di" con il corrispettivo inglese "on (a) par with" (al pari di ) la risposta è sì. (credo sia necessario mettere il termine inglese per farmi capire)
al pari dei giovani


----------

